# First tank need some basic help.



## Lhowatt (Aug 28, 2010)

I just bought a Marineland 20 gallon high tank earlier this week. It came with a Biowheel penguin 150, a stealth pro 100, and some chemical pack used to treat the tap water.

Questions:

#1: Where should i place my heater? I currently have about 3 inches away from my filter and have the top of it sticking out of the water so that i can change the temperature if i needed to.

#2 I have a lot of tiny bubbles on the inside walls of my tank. About half of them have dissapeared after a day of filtering. Is this normal?

#3 I filled up my tank so that the water level is barely above the black trim at the top of the tank. Is this too high?

#4 What should i use to test the water. Nitrates, oxygen levels etc.

As for stocking i have been thinking about 2 small angelfish. Would i be able to fit any other fish in there? Such as guppy's or goldfish?\

Thanks for any advice you can give me. I have been reading quite a bit about the hobby but there is still A LOT to learn. :fish10:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

I usually place my heater the opposide of the filter or if I have two filters, in the middle.

The bubbles are normal and the level you filled the tank is fine. I guage the level by whether or not I can see the water line from outside the tank. As far as testing, I would get the API mater test kit. A little on the expensive side but will cover all of your basic needs. Read up on the nitrogen cycle. Your tank will go through a cycle and it is important for you to track its progress. This will not start until you either add fish or some other source of ammonia.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*#1: Where should i place my heater? I currently have about 3 inches away from my filter and have the top of it sticking out of the water so that i can change the temperature if i needed to.*

The best place to put it, is where you want to put it. I use submersible heaters and hide them behind plants or decor.

*#2 I have a lot of tiny bubbles on the inside walls of my tank. About half of them have dissapeared after a day of filtering. Is this normal?*

Its normal for a new tank, You can just wipe them if you want.

*#3 I filled up my tank so that the water level is barely above the black trim at the top of the tank. Is this too high?
*

With a hang on back filter, I find its best to keep the water just below the outlet so that it helps keep the tank oxygenated

*#4 What should i use to test the water. Nitrates, oxygen levels etc.
*

Get the liquid test kit. API is a good choice, they cost a little more than the strips but are more accurate. As for oxygen there really isn't a test kit for it. Just watch the fish.

The tank is basically to small for 2 angels once they start growing, I would just put one in the tank. Goldfish require cooler water than tropicals and shouldn't be added, plus they can be big waste producers. Try some cardinal tetras, a school of about 6. But add fish slowly as your tank will start cycling and if you don't keep an eye on it, the fish will start dieing.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I agree with Susan on her ideas. You must cycle the tank like jrman83 said. Cycling involves growing 2 sets of beneficial bacteria necessary to break down fish food and waste into something far less toxic. You cycle the tank by adding fish, the food you feed them and their waste will help you cycle. But since your tank does not have the therapeutic amount of bacteria yet, you will need to do 15%-20% water changes every 2-3 days until the tank is cycled to prevent ammonia and nitrite intoxication. As days progress, more bacteria will grow and you will have enough. Once it is cycled, you can resume changes to weekly or bi-weekly. You know it is cycled by getting 0 readings of both ammonia and nitrite, and readings of nitrate.

You see people with a very recently set up tank, they dump in fish and they all die a week later. This is because of ammonia intoxication. Not enough beneficial bacteria to break down ammonia. You prevent the deaths by the 15%-20% water changes every 2-3 days.*


----------



## Lhowatt (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys! I am going to be heading to petsmart today to buy a test kit, some gravel, and to another store for some pure ammonia. Would you suggest that i place my decor in the tank before i cycle?

Also can i get some more feedback on the 2 angelfish? I have seen quite a few people put 2 fish in their 20 gallon tanks and they seem to be happy. I would be getting them when they are young and hopefully i will have a much large tank before they get too big.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you're going fishless for your cycling just be careful with what you use. You don't want ammonia with surfectants. Shake it and if it foams don't use it. It will bubble, but they should go away almost immediately.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well as for decor that will help ur cycle go with live plants hornwort and java fern are easy. The plants will help keep oxygen levels up and reduce carbon dioxide, also they will add a lot more color and make ur fish feel safer. As for 2 angels I wouldn't do it, as they grow if the tanks not big enough they will get aggressive. If you want a cool looking fish that do well in a 20 with some longfin dinos the blue gourami is great 2 of em male and female. I currently have a 20 with them and they are great. Their colors will change a bit for each other as well.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well , everyone has given you some great advice so I have nothing more to add except , if you go on Wal-Mart's web site , you can order an API FW test kit for around $18 with free shipping to the store nearest to you or you can pay $0.97 for shipping to your door . I found the $0.97 well worth paying for not having to go to their store and fight the crowds .

And good luck and enjoy . Remember when cycling your tank patience is key . Do not rush it , take your time , test regularly and when it is cycle and you add your fish , they will thank you for a healthy well cycled tank .


----------

